# Milan: il socio l'americano Fisher.



## admin (14 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Premium la pista americana per il nuovo socio potrebbe essere l'americano Fisher, proprietario del brand di moda GAP e con un patrimonio da 3 miliardi di dollari. Potrebbe affiancare inizialmente Li nel ruolo di socio di minoranza per poi prendere il pacchetto di maggioranza.

------

Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, che conferma tutte le news già ampiamente riportate sul nuovo socio (l'americano Fisher o un altro azionista asiatico, con Li alla Thohir), la macchina organizzativa per l'ingresso del medesimo socio si è già messa in moto. Nei prossimi giorni potrebbe arrivare la firma in uno studio notarile che si trova nei pressi del tribunale di Milano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2018)

Fisher mi pare un buon nome?


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium la pista americana per il nuovo socio potrebbe essere l'americano Fisher, proprietario del brand di moda GAP e con un patrimonio da 3 miliardi di dollari. Potrebbe affiancare inizialmente Li nel ruolo di socio di minoranza per poi prendere il pacchetto di maggioranza.



A me pare si stia sparando a caso .
Non si ha la minima idea di chi possa essere e non ci sono fughe di notizie.
Stavolta non filtra alcunchè.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Giugno 2018)

Prendiamo tutto con le pinze. Mediaset fa un'ipotesi. Usa il condizionale. Ieri Sky parlava del malese con piu sicurezza,turtto smentito. Calmi


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fisher mi pare un buon nome?



Non è male..


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium la pista americana per il nuovo socio potrebbe essere l'americano Fisher, proprietario del brand di moda GAP e con un patrimonio da 3 miliardi di dollari. Potrebbe affiancare inizialmente Li nel ruolo di socio di minoranza per poi prendere il pacchetto di maggioranza.
> 
> ------
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, che conferma tutte le news già ampiamente riportate sul nuovo socio (l'americano Fisher o un altro azionista asiatico, con Li alla Thohir), la macchina organizzativa per l'ingresso del medesimo socio si è già messa in moto. Nei prossimi giorni potrebbe arrivare la firma in uno studio notarile che si trova nei pressi del tribunale di Milano.



#amicodiberlusconi


----------



## Raryof (14 Giugno 2018)

E i contatti quando sono iniziati? immagino sia roba di mesi e mesi fa... gli unici che sanno qualcosa sono Fassone e Li.


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me pare si stia sparando a caso .
> Non si ha la minima idea di chi possa essere e non ci sono fughe di notizie.
> Stavolta non filtra alcunchè.


Prudenza, inutile azzardare ipotesi. Non ci sono elementi di fatto che facciano propendere per un nome anziché per un altro. Una cosa è sicura: chiunque entri, dovrà acquisire il controllo della capogruppo di Tortola, nelle Vergini Britanniche, che controlla a cascata tutte le subholders sino al Milan, o altrimenti l'acquisizione risulterà effimera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2018)

Ummm troppo fumo che non si è ancora diradato. Fisher sicuramente un buon nome ma che mi pare un pò difficile .

Un patrimonio di 3 miliardi e ti metti a fare un operazione da 1 che tra l'altro è sempre in perdita ( nessuno guadagna con il calcio ). Tutto ciò avrebbe solo senso ( ma non lo avrebbe neanche li ) se la GAP diventasse main sponsor al posto di Emirates. 

Ma tutto quello che ho scritto sopra rasenta la fantasia.


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2018)

Un altro pezzente


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Giugno 2018)

suma ha detto che il nome ancora non era uscita. Dunque sarei un pò diffidente. Di certo non mi aspetto gente con patrimoni da 10 e più miliardi. Su questo sono pronto a scommetterci una mano


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ummm troppo fumo che non si è ancora diradato. Fisher sicuramente un buon nome ma che mi pare un pò difficile .
> 
> Un patrimonio di 3 miliardi e ti metti a fare un operazione da 1 che tra l'altro è sempre in perdita ( nessuno guadagna con il calcio ). Tutto ciò avrebbe solo senso ( ma non lo avrebbe neanche li ) se la GAP diventasse main sponsor al posto di Emirates.
> 
> Ma tutto quello che ho scritto sopra rasenta la fantasia.



Stiamo assistendo al solito teatrino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Stiamo assistendo al solito teatrino.



il teatrino che nessuno sa niente ma tutti stanno speculando sul Milan. 
Aspettiamo in silenzio .


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> suma ha detto che il nome ancora non era uscita. Dunque sarei un pò diffidente. Di certo non mi aspetto gente con patrimoni da 10 e più miliardi. Su questo sono pronto a scommetterci una mano


E l
Allora un nome vale l'altro..


----------



## Garrincha (14 Giugno 2018)

A questi livelli e cifre è più facile la cordata del proprietario unico


----------



## diavolo (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium la pista americana per il nuovo socio potrebbe essere l'americano Fisher, proprietario del brand di moda GAP e con un patrimonio da 3 miliardi di dollari. Potrebbe affiancare inizialmente Li nel ruolo di socio di minoranza per poi prendere il pacchetto di maggioranza.
> 
> ------
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, che conferma tutte le news già ampiamente riportate sul nuovo socio (l'americano Fisher o un altro azionista asiatico, con Li alla Thohir), la macchina organizzativa per l'ingresso del medesimo socio si è già messa in moto. Nei prossimi giorni potrebbe arrivare la firma in uno studio notarile che si trova nei pressi del tribunale di Milano.



Con Fisher il GAP aumenterebbe


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> il teatrino che nessuno sa niente ma tutti stanno speculando sul Milan.
> Aspettiamo in silenzio .



Con la premessa che diverse notizie arrivano in differita alle fonti, ai giornalisti, agli insider, agli amici degli amici...
A mio parere, stanno considerando diverse ipotesi in mezzo a una diversità di vedute tra i protagonisti della vicenda. Questo a prescindere che dietro a tutto ci sia Silvio, i cinesi o qualcun altro.

Tutto questo circolino di voci e indiscrezioni ci sta tutto, soprattutto quando presti il fianco a queste cose.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con la premessa che diverse notizie arrivano in differita alle fonti, ai giornalisti, agli insider, agli amici degli amici...
> A mio parere, stanno considerando diverse ipotesi in mezzo a una diversità di vedute tra i protagonisti della vicenda. Questo a prescindere che dietro a tutto ci sia Silvio, i cinesi o qualcun altro.
> 
> Tutto questo circolino di voci e indiscrezioni ci sta tutto, soprattutto quando presti il fianco a queste cose.



Non stanno prestando nessun fianco è la stampa italiota che ne approfitta a piene mani.


----------



## King of the North (14 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ummm troppo fumo che non si è ancora diradato. Fisher sicuramente un buon nome ma che mi pare un pò difficile .
> 
> Un patrimonio di 3 miliardi e ti metti a fare un operazione da 1 che tra l'altro è sempre in perdita ( nessuno guadagna con il calcio ). Tutto ciò avrebbe solo senso ( ma non lo avrebbe neanche li ) se la GAP diventasse main sponsor al posto di Emirates.
> 
> Ma tutto quello che ho scritto sopra rasenta la fantasia.



Una volta non si guadagnava con il calcio ed è per questo che l'Italia è rimasta a guardare gli altri paese che crescevano e diventavano più ricchi e forti, proprio perché le grandi società europee col calcio guadagnano eccome.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium la pista americana per il nuovo socio potrebbe essere l'americano Fisher, proprietario del brand di moda GAP e con un patrimonio da 3 miliardi di dollari. Potrebbe affiancare inizialmente Li nel ruolo di socio di minoranza per poi prendere il pacchetto di maggioranza.
> 
> ------
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, che conferma tutte le news già ampiamente riportate sul nuovo socio (l'americano Fisher o un altro azionista asiatico, con Li alla Thohir), la macchina organizzativa per l'ingresso del medesimo socio si è già messa in moto. Nei prossimi giorni potrebbe arrivare la firma in uno studio notarile che si trova nei pressi del tribunale di Milano.



Mah, niente di che, onestamente.


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Giugno 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mah, niente di che, onestamente.



Niente di che? A parte che non credo sia lui, ma se fosse lui avremmo un patron serio, conosciuto, teoricamente perbene. Un patron di cui non vergognarsi ed arrossire, cosa che ci è capitata tre o quattro volta nella storia (Pietro Pirelli, Umberto Trabattoni, Andrea Rizzoli, è non mi viene in mente nessun altro).
Quanto ai " soldi", ricordo che Inter, Roma e Napoli fanno mercato a zero da anni (tanto vendo, tanto compro), la Juve più o meno idem col vantaggio di partire da un fatturato doppio, quindi non mi pare sia quello il succo del discorso. L'importante sono la solidità di fondo della controllante e la serietà, e in questo caso ci sarebbero.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Niente di che? A parte che non credo sia lui, ma se fosse lui avremmo un patron serio, conosciuto, teoricamente perbene. Un patron di cui non vergognarsi ed arrossire, cosa che ci è capitata tre o quattro volta nella storia (Pietro Pirelli, Umberto Trabattoni, Andrea Rizzoli, è non mi viene in mente nessun altro).
> Quanto ai " soldi", ricordo che Inter, Roma e Napoli fanno mercato a zero da anni (tanto vendo, tanto compro), la Juve più o meno idem col vantaggio di partire da un fatturato doppio, quindi non mi pare sia quello il succo del discorso. L'importante sono la solidità di fondo della controllante e la serietà, e in questo caso ci sarebbero.



qualcuno prima o poi lo capirà che non serve a nulla nel nostro caso avere il magnate da 40 miliardi di patrimonio..


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Giugno 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> qualcuno prima o poi lo capirà che non serve a nulla nel nostro caso avere il magnate da 40 miliardi di patrimonio..



Esatto. Ci occorre qualcuni abile a fare business e programmare seriamente, e nessuno è meglio di un americano in questo. Glazer ha fatto dello United il club più ricco al mondo (non il più vincente, ma è un'altra storia), quelli del Liverpool stanno crescendo esponenzialmente, Pallotta stesso non mi pare stia facendo male, il Marsiglia cresce.
Sai che c'è, sono comunque supposizioni inutili, conoscendo chi sta tessendo le fila di questo teatrino temo ci capiterà senz'altro un pirata malese, un Manenti arabo o anche peggio. E ci si lamenta di Fisher...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Giugno 2018)

comunque sia stanno sparando nomi e caso senza che sappiano nulla sparando di prenderci.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ci occorre qualcuni abile a fare business e programmare seriamente, e nessuno è meglio di un americano in questo. Glazer ha fatto dello United il club più ricco al mondo (non il più vincente, ma è un'altra storia), quelli del Liverpool stanno crescendo esponenzialmente, Pallotta stesso non mi pare stia facendo male, il Marsiglia cresce.
> Sai che c'è, sono comunque supposizioni inutili, conoscendo chi sta tessendo le fila di questo teatrino temo ci capiterà senz'altro un pirata malese, un Manenti arabo o anche peggio. E ci si lamenta di Fisher...



Una volta che la macchina è avviata a dovere, va in automatico (quasi). Il bel capitale serve all'inizio per aprire un ciclo (e un patron con comunque 3mld male non è...aggiungiamoci che è serio e conosciuto). La nostra base è buona e con 3 giocatori seri qualcosa si può già fare. Se contemporaneamente si concretizza qualcosa x lo stadio e in Cina continuano a lavorare e magari generare qualche bel ricavo la strategia può essere intelligente e vincente.

Tutto questo nell'ipotesi che sia lui...se non fosse sarebbe bene o male uguale il discorso se si parlerà di figure di questo tipo....se poi invece si entra nei misteri malesi addio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2018)

Sarebbe bello capire come oggi il PSG possa permettersi certi acquisti. 

Visto che anche loro dovrebbero essere soggetti al FPF quanto incassano ? che fatturati hanno ?


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Giugno 2018)

LOL
oggi un fisher
ieri un malesiano
domani sarà un arabo e giù di pippe


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium la pista americana per il nuovo socio potrebbe essere l'americano Fisher, proprietario del brand di moda GAP e con un patrimonio da 3 miliardi di dollari. Potrebbe affiancare inizialmente Li nel ruolo di socio di minoranza per poi prendere il pacchetto di maggioranza.
> 
> ------
> 
> Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, che conferma tutte le news già ampiamente riportate sul nuovo socio (l'americano Fisher o un altro azionista asiatico, con Li alla Thohir), la macchina organizzativa per l'ingresso del medesimo socio si è già messa in moto. Nei prossimi giorni potrebbe arrivare la firma in uno studio notarile che si trova nei pressi del tribunale di Milano.



Comunque Fisher è la perfetta fusione tra Berlusconi e Fassone


----------



## Garrincha (14 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello capire come oggi il PSG possa permettersi certi acquisti.
> 
> Visto che anche loro dovrebbero essere soggetti al FPF quanto incassano ? che fatturati hanno ?



Se non sbaglio devono incassare sessanta milioni entro la fine di giugno per essere in regola altrimenti scattano sanzioni

Il Psg ha le sponsorizzazioni interne settate un gradino sotto al limite prima che l'Uefa dica che non si può fare (Suning l'ha imitata al grido se va bene per il Psg dovete accettare anche le nostre)


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello capire come oggi il PSG possa permettersi certi acquisti.
> 
> Visto che anche loro dovrebbero essere soggetti al FPF quanto incassano ? che fatturati hanno ?



Il PSG pagherà l'anno prossimo gli affari Mbappè e Neymar (lì si vedrà la vera intenzione dell'UEFA nei loro confronti).
Loro comunque possono fare quello che vogliono col giro di sponsor che hanno per aggirare il FPF (ma vedremo per quanto ancora).


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque Fisher è la perfetta fusione tra Berlusconi e Fassone



Ahahahhahahahaahahahahahahahahaha


----------

